# propást



## Brezen

"Propást" ...vlak nebo šanci?

Dobrý den. 

Mám problém se slovem "propást" , v jakých situacích může se je používat?
Zmíněny problém vyplýva z toho, že nevím jistě co toto slovo přesně znamená?
Samozřejmě, dřiv vyhledal jsem neco ve slovníku, však nenašel jsem odpověď, která by mě dostatečně uspokojila.

Prosím vás, či "propást" můžeme (třeba) vlak, v kontextu "zmeškat" / "zpozdit se na", nebo to slovo znamená, že jsme nevyužili nekajou šanci a to už se nevrátí?
Možná obě varianty jsou spravne a jedno nevylučuje druhé?

Předem děkuji za odpověď a zdravim moc.

za veškere chyby se omlouvam, prosím o pochopeni. : )


----------



## bibax

Cześć!

"Propásti" souvisí se slovesem "pásti po někom/něčem" (po někom/něčem usilovně slíditi, něco dychtivě sledovati nebo vyhlížeti), např. _na letišti v Praze zadrželi ruského hackera, pásl po něm FBI_. Nejprve musíme po někom/něčem pásti a poté to vlastní nepozorností a nedbalostí můžeme propásti. Předpona pro- zde má podobný význam jako v prohráti, prodělati, prohospodařiti, prokoučovati, apod.

_Hráč X se usilovně snažil (snažně usiloval, tj. pásl po příležitosti) o zařazení do výběru na mistrovství světa, ale nakonec svou příležitost propásl.

Celé odpoledne vyhlížel otce, ale nakonec ho propásl._

Po vlaku většinou nepaseme, běžný vlak tedy obvykle jen zmeškáme, ale proti gustu ... 

_Chtěl se svézti nejstarším provozuschopným vlakem vyrobeným v 19. století, ale nakonec jeho poslední jízdu propásl._


----------



## Mori.cze

Bibaxi, jste si jistý, že "propást" není přejaté německé "verpassen"?


----------



## Brezen

Děkuji ještě jednou.  Teď už chápu o co jde.


----------

